# Auto sign in Xbox



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how you setup the 360 so when you turn it on it auto signs you in??? My last 360 did then I had the dreaded RRoD so this is a new console bit with the old hardrive. It's only a small thing but it really annoys me LOL. 

Ta


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sign in and then go to Xbox live options, it is in there auto sign in


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Trouble is I don't have xbox live  I need it to sign in auto offline. Should have put that in orginal post doh.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Go to the "Setting" tab ---> Profile ---> Auto Sign-in ---> select "Enable"


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

I've looked for bloody ages LOL. I'll go home tonight and give that ago. Nice one Tez :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

I've gone to system settings but can't find profile


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Scratch that just found it LOL. Now a happy bunny LOL.


----------



## Badhazard (Jun 10, 2009)

When you are on your Profile. Hit the Guide Button>Settings>Profile> You should see AutoSign In


----------

